
Programming Paradigm vs. Architecture - floyernick
How do you think, is programming paradigm such important thing in comparison to software architecture, and moreover, the architecture of infrastructure? Doesn&#x27;t the architecture make much more impact on the quality of software than the used programming paradigm?
======
a-saleh
It depends on what do you want to achieve, but in general, the language
ecosystem is i.m.o. more important than each of these.

I.e. I really don't like Golang, because it has lackluster support for
functional programming paradigm.

I feel that writing code through composing functions (map/fold/reduce mostly,
maybe some walk, as I often do data transformations) makes me feel productive
and producing less errors in my code.

In Go, I have to write for-loops.

On the other hand, the libraries and the rest of the Go ecosystem is really
nice, especially if you target kubernetes and there is the feeling of 'there
is one obvious way to do it', and I kinda like that.

So I write Go. Hm, reading this after myself, maybe that is some argument for
architecture of infrastructure?

